

Assistly now FREE:"Netflix could take a page out of Assistly’s book."-Techcrunch - gregmeyer
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/26/with-v2-0-assistly-brings-a-simple-pricing-model-rewards-and-a-bit-of-free-to-customer-service-software/

======
woverton
Greg Meyer is the new Director of Customer WOW. What a smashing idea: A team
devoted to wowing customers. Love it. Imagine if the rest of the business
world adopted that philosophy. Great thinking, Assistly!

------
johnbaku
Love Assistly! We handle more then 25,000 tickets a mont using it!

------
bpmilne
Great move by Assistly. Killer service that just got better.

------
GaryB
That's a pretty awesome quote...

------
jpitts
Love Assistly!

